# Lafayette bottling co.



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 21, 2021)

I just acquired a new one. It is a 6 sided aqua artdeco Lafayette bottling co crowntop bottle. From New Britain, Conn. It is machine made but it is early. 11" tall 1 pint 12 ounces. Bottom base embossed L 25N, maybe 1925.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## webe992 (Oct 21, 2021)

Well that’s different!


----------



## Dewfus (Oct 21, 2021)

Thats one beautiful looking bottle!!!!


ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I just acquired a new one. It is a 6 sided aqua artdeco Lafayette bottling co crowntop bottle. It is machine made but it is early. 11" tall 1 pint 12 ounces. Bottom base embossed L 25N, maybe 1925.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Oct 22, 2021)

Have seen these before years ago along with the smaller sized ones, they are somewhat odd/ nothing else like them.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 22, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> Have seen these before years ago along with the smaller sized ones, they are somewhat odd/ nothing else like them.


I thought you would have this one. Kind of art deco like, you are correct, they are something else. Rust on the mouth and neck tells me it once took a porcelain stopper. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## bottle-o-pop (Oct 23, 2021)

RobbyBobby64, that is a very pretty and very crisply done hexagonal bottle! Thank you for sharing your nice photos of it.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 23, 2021)

Thanks for the compliments. I've seen plenty of Lafayette Acl's before. I've seen a Whistle beverage from Lafayette bottling co New Britain,Conn. I did see one like this before but not really interested at the time. I did think it was neat. When I saw this one nobody was bidding on it and so I did and won. Just over 11" tall it is a skyscraper on the shelf.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## slugplate (Oct 23, 2021)

Great looking soda, Robby! Very unusual indeed. Gunner agrees.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 23, 2021)

Almost looks like a sauce bottle. I wasn't sure what it held at first. Soda or syrup? I figure soda as a default. Lafayette was soda. Gunner has great taste Mark.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Len (Oct 27, 2021)

V. Nice Lafayette RB. I once lived in NB but all I got was the ACLs! Congrats.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 27, 2021)

Len said:


> V. Nice Lafayette RB. I once lived in NB but all I got was the ACLs! Congrats.


I like the Acl's. Most I find are destroyed. Acidity of the soil I believe.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

